# + My New Tank [ Pics ]



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Well first of all I would like to thank this community for helping me through all my recent purchases which have made me broke, and I love it.

Theres no fish in it yet, it's cycling, I was hoping I could put in some next week, but I'm not sure if my water is good enough yet.

I put in the water last night at about 3am, yeah I was this sudden urge to get my tank up and running, so I was up half the night. Here are my water parameteres maybe someone can analize them.

I used the Freshwater Masters Test Kit BTW.

PH - 7.2 to 7.6 [ the color was sort of in between those 2 ]
Ammonia - 0 to 0.25 it was basically 0 but i gave it the benefit of the doubt ]
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
High Range PH - 7.4 to 7.8

The only problems I've had with the tank so far are...

The top doesent fit, so imma have the glass cut to size for me.
The python suction doesent work at all [ maybe someone can help me out with this one ]
And there are these little air bubbles everywhere when I put the water in, i got rid of most of them with ym hand, but theres still a few left, I was wondering if anyone knows how to get rid of them or will they just go away on their own.

This will be a tank for 3 RBP, and I was wondering if there is anything else I can keep in there that will stay alive, I've seen this question asked a illion times, and the answer is usually no, but I see all sorts of things in peoples tanks.

Well enough talking here are the pics, enjoy guys. If you have any suggestions, comments, and questions feel free to ask.

The only other hting im gonna do to the tank is put a big plant in the back middle where theres a big open space to provide some cover for them.














































Enjoy,
Thanks,
Mario


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey nice tank man. Good job on your aquascaping.









How big is the tank though?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet tank


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> Hey nice tank man. Good job on your aquascaping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 55 gal, I wish I had room for a bigger one, but my room is like 2 meters by 3 meters, and I have to sleep somewhere









Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

looks great man def nice tank 
cant wait to see some pics with fish in there 
and tank probs haunt us all you will get through it just keep the faith man 
happy p keeping 
later


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> Hey nice tank man. Good job on your aquascaping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice aquascaping. Thats a 55g? Doesnt look like it at all. Maybe it the pics but it only looks like a 30g.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing. Look at the TV, its probably a 13" and compare to the tank.

That may be a 29 gallon. What are the measurements on the tank?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you may have overlooked one little thing there.....

are you doing a fishless cycle? to cycle a tank you need an ammonia source! this means either slim bodied 'throwaway' fish that might very well not survive the cycling proces.... or you will have to add pure ammonia.... or you can make 'fish food bombs' that will decompose and release the neccisary food to form beneficial bacteria.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you may have overlooked one little thing there.....
> 
> are you doing a fishless cycle? to cycle a tank you need an ammonia source! this means either slim bodied 'throwaway' fish that might very well not survive the cycling proces.... or you will have to add pure ammonia.... or you can make 'fish food bombs' that will decompose and release the neccisary food to form beneficial bacteria.
> [snapback]880964[/snapback]​


is a fish food bomb jsut rotten dead fish or ????????????


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

redbelly93 said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > you may have overlooked one little thing there.....
> ...


its fish food (flakes) tied in a piece of pantyhose so it doesn't make a huge mess of your tank. you add 1 per day (a large pinch or two of food in it...) for 14 days, then continue adding 1 per day and take the oldest one in there out additionally until the tank fully cycles.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

frogguy1 said:


> Nice aquascaping. Thats a 55g? Doesnt look like it at all. Maybe it the pics but it only looks like a 30g.
> [snapback]880929[/snapback]​


Yeah dude...looks just like my 20gal actually.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah when i asked how big the tank was i thought it was just a 30 tall or something. so i was confused about it housing 3 rbp


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the comments, Yes it's actually a 54 gallon tanks, the measurments are 36 x 18 or 38 x 18 cant remember and height who knows. For the cycling process I added some bacteria stuff thats supposed to make the cycling process faster.

Also since i just put the water in and did the tests maybe 1 hour later, everyhting hasnt mixed togather so the test might of been wrong, I'll do another test in a couple days and let you guys knwo the results.

What are the parameters supposed to look like before I can introduce some fish?

And is it possible ot cycle without fish like im doing?

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice set-up but man you need to cycle you tank. It takes about 30 days to cycle a tank with fish. If you want it done fast, go to your LFS and pick up some Bio-Spira. Make sure it's cold and ask how old it is. Add to your tank and over night you tank is cycled. Also go get yourself some testing kits. Read me about tank cycle., also check me out about setting up a tank.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

bio-spiral is hella expensive... my lfs sells it for 18 dollars and thats for the 55 gallon size tank...to me its not worth it... just wait. Also your tank looks really small, good luck.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ethics said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the comments, Yes it's actually a 54 gallon tanks, the measurments are 36 x 18 or 38 x 18 cant remember and height who knows. For the cycling process I added some bacteria stuff thats supposed to make the cycling process faster.
> 
> ...


the bacteria needs something to feed off of
if there is no ammonia producers or a source of ammonia (like the food bomb or pure ammonia added) the bacteria will either DIE or NOT BECOME PRESENT.

edit:
paramters once cycled will be
ammonia - 0
nitrite - 0
nitrate - approx. 40ppm

at this point you would do a 90% water change to keep the nitrates under 10ppm. weekly water changes of approx. 30% will continue to keep them down.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> bio-spiral is hella expensive... my lfs sells it for 18 dollars and thats for the 55 gallon size tank...to me its not worth it... just wait. Also your tank looks really small, good luck.
> [snapback]881084[/snapback]​


Your right it expensive but worth the money if you ask me. I rather be safe then sorry (for a second time). I only said he should use it because it dosent sound like he knows to much about cycling a tank. But your right, if he waits his tank can be cycle and cost a lot less.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a test kit, and I posted the results of it in the first post. I guess i'll just buy some goldfish to put in the tank, then let the piranhas have their way with them, doesent matter if they live or die to me.

But im amazed at how some people buy a tank, put tap water in it, dont use any kind of dechlorinizer ( whatever it's called ) and their fish somehow survive for years.

Anyways, I guess I'll buy some goldfish and wait it out.

BTW the tank is actually pretty big im preson, im not sure why everyone thinks it's tiny  it's a normal 54 gallon tank.

Keep the comments coming.

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You havent add any P's yet?


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

nope, im actually cycling the tank before i add p's. Thought you could do it with no fish but guess I was wrong.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Best of luck...........


----------



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

nice tank by the way i will be posting my 55 prolly tomorrow...if u want some fish that will most likely survive try exodon tetra's, common pleco or raphael catfish, maybe just maybe a oscar or green terror....yup....its all about what the temperment of ur fish are....so best of luck come check me out tomorrow i will have a post of my 55g.

thanks
Cory


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i wouldn't suggest goldfish for the cycling... theyr'e extremely high ammonia producers, and really just garbage fish all around.

cheap tetras, feeder guppies, etc. would possibly be a better choice.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool thanks for the advice, I'll go pick up some exodon tetra's next weekend and let the tank sit for a while.

A couple questions we missed...

1. Is there a way to get rid of all the air bubbles forming around the filter and heater?

2. How can I clean the glass from inside, is there a special way?

If anyone has anymore questions or comments feel free to ask.

BTW can't wait to see your 55 Black Pz.









Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ummm do remember that the fish that go through cycling are probably going to get some ammonia burn from the spike and not be really nice fish anymore.... and exos are usually not the cheapest of the tetra family.

i just use an unused toothbrush if i ever need to get something off the inside of the glass.... but pretty much it stays nice all on its own.

edit: once the tank settles the airbubbles should go away


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice aquascaping


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for all the comments, glad to hear from you killerbee, you've helped me quite a bit when I wanted to get started, and now im well on my way.

So I was thinking after I get off work today i'll go and visit local pet store, it's very small so im not sure the variety of fish they have, but I'll see what I can get.

If anyone out there can help me, what kind of fish would be best for cycling, maybe name a few species, so I can go in there and give them the list and they can show me what they have.

Thanks for all the help,
Mario


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ignore the uneducated tank size comments, a 36 x 18 is actually a bigger and more appropriate tank for piranhas than a 48 x 12 standard 55 gallon. People just don't understand dimensions sometimes, not much you can do about it. That's an excellent footprint for a tank, my red belly tank is roughly the same (36x20) and my rhom tank is the same as yours.

The bubbles are just disolved gasses, you get that when you add 100% tapwater like you did, it happens in all new tanks, and it will go away in the near future, and won't come back unless you're doing massive water changes over 50%.

To clean the glass from the inside, either buy an algae scraper (stupid long brush type thing) or a magnetic algae scraper, which I think is a far more convenient tool to use. Basically it's a two part magnet with a brush on one part, and a handle on the other. You put the brush part in your tank and the handle part on the outside, and they form a magnetic bond with the glass inbetween. You then move the brush from the outside cleaning your tank walls and keeping your hands dry. No splashing either, I find it's very convenient. The one downfall is that it doesn't work very good on the back of the tank, because you can't really reach around, equipment gets in the way, and your background might get crinkled.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

nice tank man.... follow the above advice and you'll be just fine


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Ethics said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, glad to hear from you killerbee, you've helped me quite a bit when I wanted to get started, and now im well on my way.
> 
> ...


N/P anytime. best fish to use for cycling a tank would propably be danios, tiger barbs, tinfoil barbs, or cichlids. As a matter of fact i will be going to petsmart to purchase some of the above for my newly rubbermaid tank that i will start cycling today as well. (temporary holding till moved to 113 gallon b/c i am selling my 60 gallon)

can't wait till i receive my income tax sometime this week latest early next week. Then i will start purchasing stuff needed to fix my leaking free 113 gallon tank







check sig.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice tank. Like the dark/purple "rocks". (What's the appropriate name? Stupid norwegians







)

.... Seinfeld


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

I like the decor as well the tank seem to fit perfect right there that's a good buy


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for all the great cmments, and especially for the help with what I should do.

I just purchased 4 Barbs, 2 are Tinfoil barbs and 2 are some kinda green barbs. ( my first fish ever, and their too cool )

I hope these are enough to help cycle my tank.

I was wondering, How often do I have to feed them ( I bought some flake food )
and do I have to ever do water changes with them in there?

Thanks,
Mario

BTW their all just sticking togather exploring now, it's the coolest thing i've ever seen.

And obviously I chose the craziest ones out of the bunch ( the ones that zoom around liek crazy and bully the other fish )
























[EDIT]

Also I don't have a lid ont he tank yet (It's being cut to size ina couple days) these fish wont jump out of the tank will they?

Their only about 2 - 2.5" right now.

How fast do they grow? and how big can they get?

[/EDIT]


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Ignore the uneducated tank size comments, a 36 x 18 is actually a bigger and more appropriate tank for piranhas than a 48 x 12 standard 55 gallon. People just don't understand dimensions sometimes, not much you can do about it. That's an excellent footprint for a tank, my red belly tank is roughly the same (36x20) and my rhom tank is the same as yours.
> [snapback]881781[/snapback]​


Why are the comments of the people that asked "how big is your tank?" uneducated? They were simply asking a question.











Ethics said:


> Also I don't have a lid ont he tank yet (It's being cut to size ina couple days) these fish wont jump out of the tank will they?
> 
> Their only about 2 - 2.5" right now.
> 
> ...


They could possibly jump out given they will go through the cycle and water conditions won't be ideal. But they probably will be fine.

Tinfoil barbs get big: 13 inches?
If you're talking about green tiger barbs they get to like 3 inches i think


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some pics of the new plant in the back + the Barbs.

It's veyr hard taking pics of the fish, they always come out blurry, even though I have a pretty expensive camera, guess I just need some pointers on using it.




























Enjoy,
Mario


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

try to feed them very little. like a pinch of flakes once a day. that way u won't foul out the tank. when cycling u want to try not to change the water until u have:

0 NitrItes
0 Amonia
and some NitrAtes

As far as them jumping out, yes be very careful they are jumpers.just put something as a cover (better safe than sorry







)

They are cool fish but trust me once the piranhas enter say







i bought 2 green tiger barbs and 1 albino one (wanted to try to add dither fish) but they only lasted 2 days.









As far as the red tail tin foil barb i bought for a feeder... lasted one day and i found the skull the next day and nothing else


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the quick reply, guess i overfed them last night, it was just so cool watching them dart around like idiots.

I will test the water tonight to see how it's doing.

About how long do you think it will take for the tank to be fully cycled. ( I guess we'll find out when I post my water parameters tonight. )

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

count on 3-5 weeks for the full cycle.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> count on 3-5 weeks for the full cycle.
> [snapback]883235[/snapback]​


you can also put some ammonia beeds in a little net baggy, and throw them in the tank. right tink


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> count on 3-5 weeks for the full cycle.
> [snapback]883235[/snapback]​


Everybody has different complete cycle time, but generally i agree with Tink.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

good tank


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice tank. Slick aquascape. Size is fine.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Eeeeek PROBLEM!

Today I come home and my mom tells me one of the tinfoil barbs was causing trouble, it was chasing all the other fish around like a madman. So I went to pick up my girlfriend, when I got home, I found that the 2 green ones kept trying to bite each other. This went on for a few hours.

Thennnn the tinfoil guys started chasing around the green guys.

And now, one of the green guys is left out, he sits in the corner as the other 3 stick togather.

Why are they doing this? and what happened? is this normal?

Thanks,
Mario
























[EDIT]

OMG they scared me, I counted the fish... 3... i was like wait a seccond theres supposed to be 4..

I look all around the tank, he's missing... did they kill him? did he jump out? I look all around the floor.

I finally look closer, theres a opening in my driftwood, and hes hiding inside of it, away form the other 3 fish.

What happened to this poor guy?

[/EDIT]


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

IMO I wouldnt worry about it too much, as they could just be developing a pecking order, and if the dude dies, he dies wasnt he going too anyway when you got the P?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

IMO I wouldnt worry about it too much, as they could just be developing a pecking order, and if the dude dies, he dies wasnt he going too anyway when you got the P?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

yea, don't worry about it, they are going to become feeders as soon as u put some p's in there. just keep checking water parameters.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I would not get too attatched to your cycling fish because they are going down when the ps get in the tank. With barbs to minimize fighting you should have at least 6 is what I have read on various webpages, otherwise they fight.


----------

